# Game 1: New York Knicks @ Miami Heat (10/28/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 28th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#10 will go up in the rafters at halftime


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to T-Bug

I didnt know they were starting Harrington and Jeffries, those aren't bad matchups for Beasley and Haslem. Wade has a tough cover with Chandler, and its not like he has that defender next to him anymore to help him out.

I'm so pumped for this game. I had to listen to the season opener on the radio last year, and had trouble seeing a lot of games throughout the season, due to work and my then living situation. Now that I have my own place and can control my schedule more I'll be able to catch a lot more games.

GO HEAT


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wooooooooooot


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I wonder if the gay community will show up just to ruin his moment...

Grats to Timmy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I wonder if the gay community will show up just to ruin his moment...
> 
> Grats to Timmy.


He has done so much good for the gay community since the incident that they like him now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There are no words for how excited I am after following box scores this preseason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love Timmy as much as the next Heat fan...but is he retired jersey worthy? Zo for sure, but not 100% sold on Tim. Perhaps I just think truly great franchise players should have this honour - not every All-Star.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Numbers wise, Glen Rice probably deserved it more that Timmy, but the impact that Zo and Tim had on this community is why this has been planned since the AAA opened.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Quentin Richardson's pic look like it was stretched without maintaining the same proportion? Is that natural? He's such an awkwardly shaped person. That's gonna bug me all year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: I just made it and didnt have time to fix it and make it better


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: I just made it and didnt have time to fix it and make it better


Ah, okay. But with Q and JO we probably lead the league in combined starting lineup forehead inches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fixed it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO's headband is the forehead equivalent of a really bad bald guy combover. He took his picture with it on! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

93, you're cracking me up :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a winnable game. We have to win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No doubt this is winnable. This should be a book in - ill be incredibly pissed if we lose to the Knicks.

Side note - that was an awesome Timmy vid. Do miss the killer crossover and his high arcing three's.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who here thinks that Q will have a big game against his former team?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is there any place online where I could catch the game? 


As a Knicks fan, Hardaway killed us time and time again but congrats to him. One of my favorite PG's of all-time. 


Good Luck tonight Heat fans! You guys should win but i'm looking forward to a good contest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^If I find one I'll pm you the link. Usually one of us finds a link around the start of game time.

If you're not in Miami Heat or NY Knicks viewing territory then you can watch it on NBA league pass broadband. Its free until November 3rd.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Is there any place online where I could catch the game?
> 
> 
> As a Knicks fan, Hardaway killed us time and time again but congrats to him. One of my favorite PG's of all-time.
> ...


i don't think it's big any secret at this point, or any jeopardy to this or that site to say that is the clearinghouse for online streams


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Sorry, but although that is the the most popular link, we're not allowed to post them on this forum. But you are allowed to PM that link to whoever asks for it eace:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Inactives tonight- Quinn, Diawara, and Randolph.

Magloire is suspended for these 1st two games but has to be apart of the 12 man active roster, even though he isnt even allowed in the arena.

Tip off might be at 7:30pm. The Tim Hardaway jersey retirement will take place before the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im at work, so I wont be able to physically watch the game. If you guys can keep this thread ticking over id be a happy camper.

Psyched for some Heat basketball - bout time!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'M BACK SNITCHES!!!!

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!

Almost Game Time!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Madison Square Garden was the place to be for a marquee matchup between the Miami Heat and New York Knicks. I worked the game with Derrick Stafford and Gary Zielinski, knowing that the Knicks were a sure bet to get favorable treatment that night. Derrick Stafford had a close relationship with Knicks coach Isiah Thomas, and he despised Heat coach Pat Riley. I picked the Knicks without batting an eye and settled in for a roller-coaster ride on the court.
> 
> During pregame warm-ups, Shaquille O'Neal approached Stafford and asked him to let some air out of the ball.
> 
> ...


Excerpt from Donaghy's book.
http://deadspin.com/5392067/excerpts-from-the-book-the-nba-doesnt-want-you-to-read


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im sure Stern loves these stories coming from Donaghy :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Of course, Stafford had some friends in the league, too. I worked a Knicks game in Madison Square Garden with him on February 26, 2007. New York shot an astounding 39 free throws that night to Miami's paltry eight. It seemed like Stafford was working for the Knicks, calling fouls on Miami like crazy. Isiah Thomas was coaching the Knicks, and after New York's four-point victory, a guy from the Knicks came to our locker room looking for Stafford, who was in the shower. He told us that Thomas sent him to retrieve Stafford's home address; apparently, Stafford had asked the coach before the game for some autographed sneakers and jerseys for his kids. Suddenly, it all made sense.


Son of a *****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've posted on this board numerous times over the years about how Derek Stafford hates our team and Pat Riley brought accusations against him to the league office. There have been plenty of games before this where I've seen him slant the calls against us. I can't believe that I'm going to say this but Tim Donaghy is being very truthful in that excerpt.

Derek Stafford is the one who came up to Riley and told him something like, 'I'm so happy to see your team fail,' and, 'go on t.v. and cry about it.' That's why Riley reported him and tried to get him fired.

Stafford got a two game suspension for that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oops, my mistake. It was actually Javie who said the first quote. From his wikipedia page:

"It's giving us absolute delight to watch you and your team die."

Aren't you glad to have the old refs back?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing my throwback Hardaway jersey tonight, and the new warm-ups look nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HEEEEEEEEAAATTT basketball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hardaway jersey retirement just beginning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats to Timmy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Run TMC in the building


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

are they really playing that song?

wow...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't believe I missed most of it, I thought they were doing it during halftime!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"United...American Airlines Arena." :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tim's speech should be interesting :laugh:

Already messed up :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tim speaking makes you cringe and laugh your *** off at the same time!

Thank you very much.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's safe to say that Zo is a lot more eloquent lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you, Timmy, Thank you very much :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh damn, the current team gets to congratulate Timmy. His historic night would not be complete without a handshake from the Quinnster. Lucky you, Tim Hardaway.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell yes. I knew we'd wear white shoes! Sweet!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Mike hugged him like who the hell is this guy?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"I always have been and always will be Miami Heat, forever!"

WOOOOO!!!!!

Gotta love moments like this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Crowd kinda dead for Timmy. I felt kinda bad for him.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> Crowd kinda dead for Timmy. I felt kinda bad for him.


With a Miami crowd you do something like that at halftime.

The fans arent even there yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, it's great to have him as part of the permanent history of the team. Heat legend.

Does anybody know what ever happened with Timmy and FIU? Wasn't Isiah Thomas supposed to give him a job on his staff?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Yeah, it's great to have him as part of the permanent history of the team. Heat legend.
> 
> Does anybody know what ever happened with Timmy and FIU? Wasn't Isiah Thomas supposed to give him a job on his staff?


He doesnt have his bachelor's, which is needed to coach at FIU so he's taking classes now to finish his degree.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get to the ****ing tip already!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Get to the ****ing tip already!


You sit down and you enjoy your Jason Jackson young man! Enjoy all of it or no dessert!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the turn round J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO2Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO looks AMAZING. Very fluid turnarounds.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BS call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario made a layup


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO looks amazing? Let's calm down, lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lee with 7 of the 14 NY points


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade sloppy early


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't like the look of our offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Harrington scores his 7th point of the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> JO looks amazing? Let's calm down, lol.


Compared to last year, yes he does. His body looks completely different.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Offense looks like **** for only being down 3. Ugh this might be a long season. Just not gonna have the fire power, same as last year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

damn JO is looking great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with a sweet hook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with a sweet block and D-Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice find by Mario. Dq to the line for 3 after the timeout.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sunsports needs to get their act together, the feed is too choppy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Sunsports needs to get their act together, the feed is too choppy


Its fine for me on directv.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lookin a little better now offensively, I guess they're starting to loosen up. JO looks solid on offense. Beasley is pretty much non existent so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So much for DQ's new offensive game. 3 shots and all of them from 3pt range


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Like how J. Oneal looks thus far.

Like how D Wade looks. Not as heavy as last year... Kinda reminds me of his 3rd year 

Beasley needs to be a bit more agressive but I understand he needs to stay out of foul trouble. He looks heavier than last year though. Which is good if he's going to use his skills to exploit slower 4's in the league


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LOVE the hustle shown from Carlos and Q.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the new DQ offense. Off the dribble he got a shot off and got fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-23 Miami after 1

Wade is cold right now so hopefully he can heat up soon. Beasley didnt do much when he was in so hopefully he can get on track soon as well.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sloppy play from D. Wade, but DQ looks real good out there.

So far, so good.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm expecting big things from Cook this year and thus far he look ready to deliver.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So far so good, just need Wade to hit his layups and incorporate Mike into the offense more. Also the Knicks are missing some of these open 3s badly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is playing the 3 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

"Kevin McElroy (KnickerBlogger): 
Tim Hardaway ceremony is still going on. The Heat are really doing a great job glorifying a team that never even won a conference title. Everyone make sure not to miss out on Voshon Lenard night next week. "

Gotta love the Knicks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice shot by DQ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike's gotta learn how to not shuffle his feet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Beasley!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> Damn, Mike's gotta learn how to not shuffle his feet.


This again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone's gotta slow down Harrington and Lee.

Its only been half a game but what an upgrade you can already tell that Arroyo will be for us at backup PG.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sick layup by Beasley. Is it just me or does it feel like were not setting up Beasley and Wade enough. How many shots has UD taken?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lee is killing us.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lee is having a hell of a game. It seems as if from the gamecast Wade and Beasley are struggling to hit shots (although as of late they have picked it up), or they are not getting involved enough in the offense. Either way my Knicks have a shot if Lee and Harrington keep up their play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Knicks are just being the Knicks, scoring in bunches. Miami just has to continue playing solid. Wade has been hilariously bad so far.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The stream I'm watching is real choppy :beheader:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is heating up


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I love the way the other players are contributing though. But if we're gonna win this one Wade needs to start getting invlved more.


And has Chalmers taken a single shot yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the steal and the slowest open court dunk :laugh:

Mario2Wade for the dunk!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jermaine can still dunk? lol


Wade can definitely still dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2JO for the dunk!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO got HOPS, nice to see him back on 2 legs again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-47 Miami at the half

Great end to the 2nd quarter.

NY will shoot themselves in a nd out of games within minutes. 

Very good 2nd quarter for Mike. DQ was great in the 1st.

And JO with 8pts, 5rbseek and 4 assists. Good 1st half for him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Boxscore- http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=291028014

Interesting stats: Wade 4-12 shooting and no blocks or steals, Chalmers +/- is +12, James Jones still hasn't played, Beasley leading the team with 18 minutes, Danilo Galinari +/- is -15


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bad end to the half by my Knicks. Hopefully we don't pack it in from here. Good Half by the Heat especially to close, good luck in the 2nd half.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a question and answer in the ESPN liveblog.

"[Comment From Evan: ] 
Anyone have any guesses on Beasley's season stats? "

"Kevin McElroy (KnickerBlogger): 

Evan-
17-18 ppg and 7-8 rpg doesn't sound unrealistic to me if he keeps his head on straight. He should be given every opportunity to be the 2nd option and there's very little missing from his offensive repertoire. "


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade hasnt even fired yet, and we have a decent lead. Must be encouraging for him to see guys like JO, Beas and Cookie step up.

UD still getting his minutes also, so its all good. 

Interesting about JJ not getting any burn. Spo wasnt lying when he said theres a 9 man rotation. Looks like JJ and Dorell are gonna have to try and take down QRich (whose done nothing so far in limited mins).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO 

wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo continues to look good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move by JO. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario looking good as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade continues to struggle yet we're up 18. Good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the crazy layup and Wade with the steal and layup!

Heat up 22

edit- holy **** at that 360 layup by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaade ****!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am ****ting myself at how good everyone is looking while Wade has an off game. ESPECIALLY Jermaine ****ing O'Neal


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow nice f'ing camera work.. fail.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great run by the Heat. This is what im talking about boys!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Knicks are pathetic. You guys are playing ball though, i'm really liking the Heat to make some noise in the east this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah. Nice performance team. This is just what I needed after the Dolphins melt down Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO to Beas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2JO!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Training drill. Absolute training drill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Jo again

JO with a double double


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL the Knicks defense... come on guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If JO can play like this every night, forget it. Big if - but wow...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If JO looks this good all season i might **** my pants. He actually looks fresh.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

If Oneal can play like this for 60% of the 82 games we're taking the division from Orlando


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I hope to God that JO can maintain this level throughout the season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Intruder said:


> If Oneal can play like this for 60% of the 82 games we're taking the division from Orlando


Lol, come on man, Orlando is going to win around 60 this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the cherry pick dunk


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> JO looks amazing? Let's calm down, lol.


:cheers:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> :cheers:


Ok, he does look very good this game, but it is against the Knicks and the first game of the season. I'm not saying he won't have a good year, because it's possible he will, but you said that after the first play of the season! lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333333

31 point lead


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Ok, he does look very good this game, but it is against the Knicks and the first game of the season. I'm not saying he won't have a good year, because it's possible he will, but you said that after the first play of the season! lol


Not the first play, the second!

There's still room on my 50+ win bandwagon. I'll be waiting for company.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> Not the first play, the second!
> 
> There's still room on my 50+ win bandwagon. I'll be waiting for company.


I think you can count Intruder in, if were going to win the division we will have to win at least 56.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

90-62 Miami after 3

Just a great 3rd quarter for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does Gallinari do anything else other than shoot 3's?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Alright see you after practice Knicks. When do we play a real NBA team to gauge how good we are? =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Alright see you after practice Knicks. When do we play a real NBA team to gauge how good we are? =/


Miami travels to their personal house of horrors on Friday at Indiana mg:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gallinari raining threes now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> Does Gallinari do anything else other than shoot 3's?


I guess not...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Does Gallinari do anything else other than shoot 3's?


D'Antoni said a while back that he would like to see him _average seven 3's a game._ :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Miami travels to their personal house of horrors on Friday at Indiana mg:


Oh great. Well, if we can break the Conseco Curse i'd say we've got a season to look forward to.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Imagine if D'Antoni got his hands on Beasley as a rookie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gallinari is on fire.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Game isn't over, looks like we need Wade back in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who the hell is on Gallinari?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Knicks have taken 31 3's and there's still 8 minutes to go. That's insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and JO back in.

UD hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick reverse layup by B-Easy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess we're trying to use Chalmers/Wade/Beasley/Haslem/O'Neal to close games. That makes some sense if the matchups allow.

Beas is looking good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're clearly out-playing us right now though

Wade with the J. I like the scoring spread for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy for 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas 3

Danilo 3

wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man. Mike is looking so much more aggressive and sharp on both ends of the floor. Pretty much everyone is having a pretty good, to very good showing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** is Wade close to 50% shooting after that horrible start? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

look at JO sky over everyone for that rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good D Beas

3 for Wade

Another board for JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is beastin!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...uh...

Who predicted 22 and 12 for JO for the first game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ in

and Wright


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 115-93

Just a great night overall. 

JO was the star though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> So...uh...
> 
> Who predicted 22 and 12 for JO for the first game?


I'm honestly not surprised. I predicted 52 wins so I've gotta believe in these guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really like Wilson Chandler. I wouldnt mind him playing the three for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Beasley might have played more 3 than 4 tonight. Haslem got 30+ minutes and none at center.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade with a rediculous +/- of +35.

1 down, 81 to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I really like Wilson Chandler. I wouldnt mind him playing the three for us.


He's only 22 too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I think Beasley might have played more 3 than 4 tonight. Haslem got 30+ minutes and none at center.


Yeah, they did JO+Beas+Haslem and they also did Jor-El+Beas+Haslem a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I still cant believe that Wade almost ended up shooting 50% for this game after shooting horribly for most of the 1st 3 quarters.

And its nit-picking, and he also spent the majority of time guarding players shooting long 3's, but I still want to see more rebounds from Mike.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wilson Chandler is friggin huge


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> And its nit-picking, and he also spent the majority of time guarding players shooting long 3's, but I still want to see more rebounds from Mike.


When JO wants rebound, JO gets rebound.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What the hell did Wilson Chandler do that impressed any of you? He looked terrible to me. Jacking up jumpers left and right instead of using his athleticism to get to the rim. Maybe it was different watching it live?

Awesome game though. The Knicks look terrible but at the same time you have to be impressed with the way the Heat looked. The Knicks didn't score as much as they should have given the offense they run and our scoring was very balanced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> When JO wants rebound, JO gets rebound.


Yeah, he was an animal out there. But the rebounding thing was apparent when UD came in for Mike in the 1st quarter and had like 4 or 5 rebounds in the 1st 4 minutes he was in.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought I saw a line up with Bease + haslem on the floor with no JO or Joel for a few minutes (5 to 10min)...?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think so but im not positive on that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I was speaking more from what Ive seen Chandler do in the past.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that steal and sick 360 layup by Wade after Mike's layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome - any other videos of the game?

Some pics from opening night:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease was the Bease I think we were all hoping for yesterday. I hope he keeps it up. If he will, he will really take the league by storm and all the non heat nba fans will jump on his ****. We'll be getting a lot more Rose or Bease convos.

Ppl just don't know how much of a short leash he had last year (which is not really a bad thing).


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He certainly isn't good defensively, but the effort was there. He's actually trying on the defensive end!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He hustled a lot. Happy to see that. Didn't hesitate to dive for the ball. I think Haslem might be teaching him well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the white shoe look with the whi8te uniforms.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

To those who could watch... How did Quentin Richardson and Carlos Arroyo look?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich was solid. He drew 2 charges and hit his only 2 shots. Didnt really do much else as most of the time we had Mike and UD at the forward spots.

Carlos looked very good in my opinion. After the 1st half of play, you could already tell that he is gonna be a great pickup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Liked what I saw from both of those guys. Hard to not like what you saw from the whole team yesterday though - everyone was great.

Was awesome seeing JO play like JO can - rebounding, assisting and scoring. Beas showed off that versatility and scored in a variety of ways - his energy was infectious also, he was pumped. Mario started well and outplayed Duhon. DQ showed off some of his new game, UD was UD even off the bench and JoREL! blocked shots like he does.

How Wade finished near 50% is beyond me though :laugh:

Sidenote - White Jerseys + White Shoes = complete win, looked awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Sidenote - White Jerseys + White Shoes = complete win, looked awesome.



I disagree, it was way too much white, especially with the guys wearing high white socks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dig the white, and think it was brought on by Brand Jordan (remember when the Bulls started wearing black shoes, than eventually black socks in the Playoffs so Jordan can sell TWO shoes?). Every other team wears white/white/white at home anyway, I think it looks way better.

Would be cool if we rocked the black socks on the road this year. I also liked when we did red jerseys with white shoes 04-05.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Haslem and DQ surprised me with their O. They were creating a few shots. What was said about that in the summer is true. I'm pumped. Let's see what they do against teams that actually play D though. Hopefully, it will still be there!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks D was just atrocious. The back to back dunks by JO were just shameful by them.

Indy should be a tougher cover, I dont think we match up great with them - but we'll see. Hopefully the confidence is up and we can start off on the right foot.

DQ looked real good - nice to see him get to the line for some easy points. He really could be our JR Smith.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great game...I had good seats, 14th row in 117...we went down to the Goose lounge at halftime and never made it back to our seats...

free vodka, and met gabrielle union


----------

